# I wanna go to the ROTHBURY FESTIVAL!!! Anybody been?



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds bomb. Ive been to a few of the artists concerts... and slightly stoopid several times and there are always a lot of 420 friendly people there. Slightly Stoopid actually smokes on stage! Ive been to a concert once with them and Pepper and the whole place was filled with smoke. Like one giant HOT BOX. Hahah. 
So its 4th of July weekend... It pretty much looks like a Reggae/Ska/Dub/Alternative Woodstock. 
They have cabin rentals or you could camp too! 


ROTHBURY FESTIVAL  Good Life Lodging/RV Packages


DAVE MATTHEWS BAND + WIDESPREAD PANIC + JOHN MAYER + 311 + PHIL LESH AND FRIENDS + PRIMUS + THIEVERY CORPORATION + SNOOP DOGG + MODEST MOUSE + MICHAEL FRANTI AND SPEARHEAD + GOV'T MULE + STS9 + COLBIE CAILLAT + SLIGHTLY STOOPID + RODRIGO Y GABRIELA + THE BLACK KEYS + KELLER WILLIAMS AND THE WMD'S + YONDER MOUNTAIN STRING BAND FEATURING JON FISHMAN + GOGOL BORDELLO + CITIZEN COPE + THE DISCO BISCUITS + MEDESKI MARTIN AND WOOD + RAY LAMONTAGNE + DEREK TRUCKS AND SUSAN TEDESCHI SOUL STEW REVIVAL + DRIVE-BY TRUCKERS + MICKEY HART BAND FEATURING STEVE KIMOCK AND GEORGE PORTER JR. + OF MONTREAL + ETOWN RADIO SHOW + THE DRESDEN DOLLS + GOMEZ + BRETT DENNEN + TAJ MAHAL + MIKE GORDON + ZAPPA PLAYS ZAPPA + CRYSTAL METHOD DJ SET + STATE RADIO + JJ GREY & MOFRO + THE GREYBOY ALLSTARS + THE SECRET MACHINES + RAILROAD EARTH + BETH ORTON + THE WAILERS + JAKOB DYLAN AND THE GOLD MOUNTAIN REBELS + A3 + BETTYE LAVETTE + EMMITT-NERSHI BAND + LOTUS + EOTO + PANJEA WITH MICHAEL KANG + YARD DOGS ROAD SHOW + THE BEAUTIFUL GIRLS + SAGE FRANCIS + TEA LEAF GREEN + BASSNECTAR + PNUMA TRIO + DIPLO + FLOSSTRADAMUS + THE JUAN MACLEAN + THE DYNAMITES FEATURING CHARLES WALKER + DJ REKHA + DEAD CONFEDERATE + TRAMPLED BY TURTLES + MOTION POTION + DJ ROOTZ + SOJORN + BUSDRIVER 


and more to be announced!!!


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 26, 2008)

some good bands, pnuma trio is fucking good. Definitely my favorite jam band, and I normally hate the hippie shit.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Slightly is not hippy at all. There is a lot of non hippy stuff on there. Ive never heard of the band you mentioned. I will look them up tomorrow since you say they are good.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 26, 2008)

Although Brett Dennen is hippy... haha. I grew up with that hippy...we lived in the same town and graduated the same year.
A lot of my friends love his music... to me... I will pass on that crap.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

isnt this the first year? I was lookin into the rothbury. Im goin to bonnaroo so dont know if i can do both


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds good . But Bonnaroo for me too.. lets see how they pull off the 1st year and maybe check out rothbury next year.. 1st year fest's could turn ugly quick..


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

very true vette..you cant beat 311,john mayer, dmb all at the same place. 3 of my favorites. I forgot the disco biscuits are goin to rothbury. bastards should be goin to bonnaroo


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

They are at bonnaroo the disco biscuts were added last week.. go to Bonnaroo check out the updated line - up and more additions to come


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

hahaha i love it!!


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

200th post. I need to get an avatar now


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

NEW ARTIST ADDITIONS! - Bonnaroo - News Articles

new add


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

lol how perfect is that. I bitch there not goin and you brighten my day wit the recent add on lol


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bonnaroo is going to be fucking INSANE this year ...


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> NEW ARTIST ADDITIONS! - Bonnaroo - News Articles
> 
> new add


TN? Too far for me to travel just for a concert . I dont think any of my friends would be down.
But that concert looks fun too!?! 

I dont know if this is the first year for the Rothbury... as I am new to this area. 
Either way Im gonna go!! .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> TN? Too far for me to travel just for a concert . I dont think any of my friends would be down.
> But that concert looks fun too!?!
> 
> I dont know if this is the first year for the Rothbury... as I am new to this area.
> Either way Im gonna go!! .




A CONCERT????????????? Honey . Bonnaroo Is A LIFE CHANGING EVENT .. If you look around on the bonnaroo message board people come from england, alaska, Ireland, people come from everywhere to go to Bonnaroo... Awesome people and one Huge community for a week ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> A CONCERT????????????? Honey . Bonnaroo Is A LIFE CHANGING EVENT .. If you look around on the bonnaroo message board people come from england, alaska, Ireland, people come from everywhere to go to Bonnaroo... Awesome people and one Huge community for a week ..


Yes, I know... Ive read your prior threads on here  

I would totally be down, like I said if I had friends that were down to go. .


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Yes, I know... Ive read your prior threads on here
> 
> I would totally be down, like I said if I had friends that were down to go. .


You look like a very pretty girl.. im sure that you could convince a few people to come along and enjoy great music , awesome buds, cool people, lots of eye candy, It would be a blast ... Hope to see you there ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> You look like a very pretty girl.. im sure that you could convince a few people to come along and enjoy great music , awesome buds, cool people, lots of eye candy, It would be a blast ... Hope to see you there ..


Thanks . Ya Never know.


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

vette are you in here flirtin? Im comin up to tell your girl lol


----------



## tsdriles06 (Mar 2, 2008)

YouTube - Kaveret - Poogy 1973 - Yo ya

these guys are crazy they where around in the 70s 
wait until they sing


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

jbreeze said:


> vette are you in here flirtin? Im comin up to tell your girl lol




NOT ME BRO ..IM IN LOVE .. MY GIRL IS THE BEST.. I'D Never even consider cheating ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> NOT ME BRO ..IM IN LOVE .. MY GIRL IS THE BEST.. I'D Never even consider cheating ..


Plus I didnt know that complimenting someone was even close to cheating .

So sweet you talk so highly of ur chick.

Props to you for that!!!!!!!


----------



## korvette1977 (Mar 2, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Plus I didnt know that complimenting someone was even close to cheating .
> 
> So sweet you talk so highly of ur chick.
> 
> Props to you for that!!!!!!!




Yea This is the BEST girl IVE ever been with .. She is everything wholesome. The kindests ,Sweetest, most caring person I ever met.. And on top of that she is Smart (4 masters in edu) Pretty, Honest, whitty, and sexy as hell... (blue eyed blond) I'm def a lucky guy .. I'll NEVER let this one get away .. Till death do us part ..


----------



## jamiemichelle (Mar 2, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Yea This is the BEST girl IVE ever been with .. She is everything wholesome. The kindests ,Sweetest, most caring person I ever met.. And on top of that she is Smart (4 masters in edu) Pretty, Honest, whitty, and sexy as hell... (blue eyed blond) I'm def a lucky guy .. I'll NEVER let this one get away .. Till death do us part ..


Oh if only all men spoke of their woman like that. 

But good for you!!!


----------



## jbreeze (Mar 2, 2008)

whoa whoa peoples..it was a joke. Vette i know your die hard about your girl..remember i tried to get you to come to the dark side at bonnaroo? lol I am in drivin distance so keep your flirtin in check buddy, or I can take a ride to tell the misses on you lol..just kiddin..the roo baby!!


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 6, 2008)

jamiemichelle said:


> Although Brett Dennen is hippy... haha. I grew up with that hippy...we lived in the same town and graduated the same year.
> A lot of my friends love his music... to me... I will pass on that crap.


I saw him open for John Butler Trio, and let me say... he was not good. I'll be at Rothbury, it's going to be a good time.


----------



## jamiemichelle (May 6, 2008)

Auzzie07 said:


> I saw him open for John Butler Trio, and let me say... he was not good. I'll be at Rothbury, it's going to be a good time.


You are??!! All my friends have other obligations. But as it gets closer to the time I guess Ill know.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 10, 2009)

i been to roth, its a hippie fest girlfriend. fun fun, go bob miss you jerry

maybe ill see you, ill be the 1 with the big buds 4 sale


----------



## jamiemichelle (Jul 11, 2009)

Man I didnt get to go again this year... I really dont have any stoner friends and the ones I have are broke and cant afford to go... boooooo.

Hope you had fun though.



aknight3 said:


> i been to roth, its a hippie fest girlfriend. fun fun, go bob miss you jerry
> 
> maybe ill see you, ill be the 1 with the big buds 4 sale


----------

